# FreeBSD Dev



## bhargava (Mar 4, 2011)

Hi all,

I've been learning programming (mostly c) and general OS concepts(Modern OS, Andrew Tannenbaum) for a while now. While doing the bookish stuff I realized I can learn more when I write more programs. I would like to know if there are any beginner projects, that I can learn and contribute at the same time. I am particularly interested in networking related projects. I would love to work on a network manager for FreeBSD (not sure if there is one, had to manually connect), if it is something a novice like me can do. 

I looked at networking projects, but did not know where to start. 

Expertise: A Novice. 
Programing: Good with C, OK with python and C++.
I used Linux a lot (when learning, of-course still learning) and decided to start working with FreeBSD (though I am using PC-BSD right now, I think they are same under the hood).

I would appreciate any pointers regarding where to start. 

Thank you.


----------



## aragon (Mar 4, 2011)

Well, porting the GNOME NetworkManager to FreeBSD might be appreciated.  I know there is net/pcbsd-netmanager, but IIRC it's not as functional.

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/porters-handbook/


----------



## bhargava (Mar 5, 2011)

aragon said:
			
		

> Well, porting the GNOME NetworkManager to FreeBSD might be appreciated.  I know there is net/pcbsd-netmanager, but IIRC it's not as functional.
> 
> http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/porters-handbook/



Actually I thought I will play with Gnome Network Manager till someone suggests me a beginner project so I downloaded the source of Gnome network manager, and am looking at the developer docs. Trying to get a basic idea of D-Bus. I'll get back once get the basic understanding of things in the program. I'm still open to suggestions. Please let me know of any other projects.

Thank you.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 5, 2011)

There used to be a web page with small projects, but I can't find it now.


----------



## bhargava (Mar 5, 2011)

wblock said:
			
		

> There used to be a web page with small projects, but I can't find it now.



I would definitely like to know the link to that web page, if you remember it. 

I found (and liked it very much) this project in the FreeBSD projects list. But it was an idea for Summer of Code 2010. I am wondering if this has been implemented? 

Thank you.


----------

